# FTP Schnittstellen Ordner



## Swing (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo erstma,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiss wie ich in so einen ordner wie z.b. com1 oder aux rein komme ohne den kompletten pfad zu wissen?! gibbet dafür nen tool oder scripts?!
THX im vorraus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

denke mal eher nicht... Was hast du den alles vom Pfad? Weist du wie "tief" die Ordner liegen? Theorietisch könntest du es via BruteForce probieren - ist aber schwachsinnig...

ciao


----------

